# Microplane with box?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm looking for a microplane with a box underneath for catching stuff. Anyone see anything like that?


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Never seen it, but boy would I like one! I have a couple of graters like that, but nothing as fine as a microplane.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've seen a couple TV shows where the cook holds the Microplane with the teeth down, so the grated material piles up inside the body of the plane.

I looked at my favorite tool place, Lee Valley Tools, and they just might have something that could work

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/Page.a...17&cat=1,42524

Take a look. 

Mike


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Kuan,
don't know what you're working with, but found this on the Microplane website:
http://us.microplane.com/index.asp?P...PROD&ProdID=42

It's intended for spices, so is on the small side, but maybe this would work?

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Have only seen them in woodshops. You would have to 
probably by a woodshop plane and then find a micro plane
that fit in the slide or top of box. wouldn't be that hard to
make one out of wood.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kuan,

What are you wanting to grate? The only Microplane product that comes with a container is the Nutmeg/Spice Grater:


















Otherwise the closest you'll come is the box grater but I'm sure that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have the one Pastry Maven and Mudbug pictured, and I don't know how I ever got along without it. Only use it for nutmeg, but wow! 

If Microplane doesn't make a bigger version for other stuff (like cheese), they should!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I have the same type as mikeLM posted from Lee Valley. Mines called a wood rasp.. You can buy it with or without the box.. Works like a charm with hard cheeses etc.. 
Look:

http://www.leevalley.com/gifts/page....104,53214&ap=2


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Joyfull: what are the dimensions of the box? I couldn't find that info on the site. That would be so cool, since one of my rasps/Microplanes (the first I ever bought) looks like the one it goes with!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Suzanne, I don't have the box only the rasp, as the box was not available at the time..
My rasp is just a smidge over 12 inches long and 1 1/4 inches wide.
The box in the photo looks as though it fits inside the rasps edges, so would have to be just a wee bit smaller in width, and a bit longer the way its shaped.
I always swear I gonna go buy the box everytime I use the thing but of course forget all about it after I've put the rasp away in the drawer! :lol:

Oh, and if you're looking for another great gadget for grating cheese finer.. I found this mini grater at my local kitchen shop. I just love this thing for cheeses, nutmeg, etc.

I find if I use my rasp for nutmeg, it turns out quite powdery, with the mini grater its just right.. Check it out..

http://www.cookshop.uk.com/kitchenwa...ed_grater.html


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Suzanne- that "handle" looks pretty small, so you would have to keep emptying it often. The catalog says the rasp is 8" long, which is smaller than their original 12" model which is, indeed, a wood rasp. Lee Valley first pointed out how useful it is in the kitchen. My son the cabinetmaker uses his both in the shop and the kitchen. Works great both places. Give it a try- it'll be about $15 including shipping. Great for macerating garlic and shredding ginger. Hard cheese, nutmegs, and :smoking: shaping small wood parts.

Mike


----------



## mochefs (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a grater/plane exactly like you're describing, it's especially nice because the 'storage' part is actually the sheath when not in use. I use it constantly, have had it a few years, and it's a quality piece.

The unfortunate part is I can't find a brand anywhere on this thing, even went down to the Viking Store where I do a lot of shopping to see if they had it there but the lady said since they started carrying the MicroPlane brand they don't carry any of their others now. Sorry I couldn't be more help, but at least wanted you to know that they exist!


----------

